# Fly rod?



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

My father found an old rod in the attic at our shore house on the Jersey shore.
Me and my father are pretty much saltwater guys.
I don't know if this rod is a fly rod.
It is 6'6" with (smaller than surf pole) steel eyelets.
Cork handle with the normal "screw tight" reel attachment.
There is a rod name "SCOTTY-B MODEL 1048.
I would love to know any info
Thanks


----------

